# Chumming for tuna?



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

I'd like to hear from people that have tried chumming for tuna around the Spur area. How well did you do? I've been out to the Spur several times chasing schools of Yellowfin and rarely catch any. Just curious to see how well open water chumming worked?


----------



## Lingluretacklecompany (Jun 8, 2011)

Works Great!


----------



## Mullit (Jun 6, 2011)

*chunking tuna*

It is one of the best ways to catch tuna. However dont expect results every time you try to do it. Take lots of bait and give it time if you can get your chunks in front of a school they will follow it right to the boat.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

*chumming*

Works well when you are parked near a school tuna for sure 

I have done well when tuna school up under the boat on all the bait my under water lights bring up during the night. I have chummed up a few fish and put them in the box in the 50-70 pound range right at the spur. Has not happened a bunch , but i have caught a few hand full of nice fish early AM buy chumming . Problem is : Bait : you need a steady supply and on most trolling trips out your not hauling a 100 pounds of pogies. 

I think if you knew there was some schools out there, and came with 100 or more pounds of bait to cut and chum you might be able to catch more than just one or two. I also think just blind chumming is a waste of time, as its only worked when fish where near or around the boat.

Good luck trying..........


----------

